# Outbackers Cruise



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Not to take anything away from the National Rally idea, which I for one think is a great idea! I am wondering now if there is any interest among any of the other Outbackers for doing an Outbackers cruise... seperate from the rally?

Just for fun. Might be a great way to break up a long, cold winter! sunny

Anybody interested? Ideas?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I've heard of big barge cruises where you take your RV along.....


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

sounds like fun!! My DW and I went on a Windjammer cruise a couple years ago. they are actual large sailboats holding anywhere from 50 - 150 (or so) passengers and sail in the carribean. we went on the S. V. legacy, as it is more family oriented boat with activities for kids, etc. they don't have all the amenities of the big ships, but have a much more intimate/adventurous feel. they go to places the big ships can't. they will even let you 'drive' the ship, help rig sails, etc. a small group of us actually slept on the top deck one night - the captain came and told stories with us and then turned all the lights off for better star viewing. we were anchored in a bay of an uninhabited spanish virigin island. it was pretty incredible. if you have enough people, i know that you can actually charter the entire boat for your group. just throwing it out there as an option.

http://www.windjammer.com/

scott


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

when???

I am so ready for nice weather and wouldn't mind doing another cruise. Cruises are best with people you know also going. This would be a fun time also.

kevin


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

stapless said:


> sounds like fun!! My DW and I went on a Windjammer cruise a couple years ago. they are actual large sailboats holding anywhere from 50 - 150 (or so) passengers and sail in the carribean. we went on the S. V. legacy, as it is more family oriented boat with activities for kids, etc. they don't have all the amenities of the big ships, but have a much more intimate/adventurous feel. they go to places the big ships can't. they will even let you 'drive' the ship, help rig sails, etc. a small group of us actually slept on the top deck one night - the captain came and told stories with us and then turned all the lights off for better star viewing. we were anchored in a bay of an uninhabited spanish virigin island. it was pretty incredible. if you have enough people, i know that you can actually charter the entire boat for your group. just throwing it out there as an option.
> 
> http://www.windjammer.com/
> 
> ...










I wanna go... NOW!!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

It would be a blast, but with 7 it might not be heaven financially...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

DW and I have been talking about it....

We are already committed to Disney next year though....unless it is a DISNEY cruise...
















Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Actually, for those of us with kids, a Disney cruise would probably be the best choice. They are not the ritziest (is that a word?) around, nor are they the most expensive.

Then again, those Windjammer ships are pretty impressive too!

I'm liking the idea of this more by the minute!









Happy Sailing,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds interesting








We'll have to wait and see how this pans out for us

Don


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

i would do either a disney or a windjammer, though I'm partial to the windjammer. I think it would be a great way to break up the winter, and I can't think of a better group of folks to go with!!

scott


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

DID SOMEONE SAY CRUISE??????




































Plan it up!! Let me know, when and where. I love to cruise!!
Darlene


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's what I love about this place. You guys spend $50 grand on a new truck and trailer combo, then talk about being cheap and saving 25 cents on parts you make yourself out of old something or other for the latest mod, and now talk about going on a cruise.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

campmg said:


> That's what I love about this place.Â You guys spend $50 grand on a new truck and trailer combo, then talk about being cheap and saving 25 cents on parts you make yourself out of old something or other for the latest mod, and now talk about going on a cruise.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

campmg said:


> That's what I love about this place. You guys spend $50 grand on a new truck and trailer combo, then talk about being cheap and saving 25 cents on parts you make yourself out of old something or other for the latest mod, and now talk about going on a cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeppers!! I'm looking at a GMC Sierra 2500HD Duramax Diesel Crew Cab, right now. Got the "bottom line" figure. Not happy with the way my 1500 Ext. Cab SLE is pulling my 27RSDS. Feel like I should just leave the truck behind, I'm so worn out from pulling my camper, why waste the gas with the truck? Just tow the dang thing myself! It puts a BIT of a strain on the truck, even with the 5.3 V-8. I think the 8.0 diesel will handle it, huh?








Darlene action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

First of all, OUTBACKERS.COM rules state...

"NO TALKING OF CRUISES WILL BE HELD WITHOUT THE JOLLYMON!"








This is a great idea, and cruising is another of my favorite topics.

Alright...We just got back from the 15 day cruise to Hawaii. 
Yesterday, I laid my deposit for CRUISE 2007!









I'm a veteran cruiser of:
PRINCESS CRUISE LINES
ROYAL CARIBBEAN CRUISE LINES
and soon to be
CARNIVAL CRUISE LINES

Our next sail date:
February 11, 2007 to the Eastern Caribbean on CARNIVAL VALOR from Miami.
It's not an OUTBACKERS.COM RALLY CRUISE, but I invite you if you want to come!

I won't bore you with all the details, but PM or email me if you are interested. I got a great deal, and travel with family and friends. This time, I booked with about 30 family/friends. It's tough to beat the prices we got!

We generally cruise every 2 years, but it's going to be every year for three years straight. 2006, 2007, and 2008. (2008 will be JOLLY & MRS JOLLY'S 25th Anniversary Cruise...and a special one it will be!)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> First of all, OUTBACKERS.COM rules state...
> 
> "NO TALKING OF CRUISES WILL BE HELD WITHOUT THE JOLLYMON!"
> 
> ...


You have a PM.

We have been on a cruise and loved it. It was a 4 day trip. Short but cheap. Maybe this would draw in more people?????

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

And from me as well!

I agree that the shorter cruises would probably draw more, but sometimes these cruises are set up with both short and long versions of the same voyage. I will be interested to hear what Pete has to say.

Just think of it, Thor. You and me trapped together on a boat for several days! Now THAT would be an adventure!*
















Happy Trails,
Doug

* I suspect movie rights could come into play!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> And from me as well!
> 
> I agree that the shorter cruises would probably draw more, but sometimes these cruises are set up with both short and long versions of the same voyage. I will be interested to hear what Pete has to say.
> 
> ...


Just, please you 2, stay away from the treadmills!!!!

















Steve


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > And from me as well!
> ...


so, if a cruise ship is moving forward powered by its props at 10 knots, and the water is moving an equal speed in the opposite direction, then,























Oh, never mind.

scott


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Just send me your email addresses and I'll send my info.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > And from me as well!
> ...


Are you kidding! I'm bringing a toy airplane and a piece of string!









Thor... You and me... In the gym....High Noon.... Unless your yeller!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

LMAO - with tears in my eyes









PDX

You will be on the tread mill with your toy plane - I will be holding a cold one just out of reach. Lets see if you can take off









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> PDX
> 
> You will be on the tread mill with your toy plane - I will be holding a cold one just out of reach. Lets see if you can take off


Thor,

If it's cold enough.... You can bet I will take off!









Happy Flying,
Doug








'Boat Drinks!, Boys in the band ordered Boat Drinks!'


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Actually, for those of us with kids, a Disney cruise would probably be the best choice. They are not the ritziest (is that a word?) around, nor are they the most expensive.
> 
> Then again, those Windjammer ships are pretty impressive too!
> 
> ...


Hi, Doug!
Carnival also caters to kids with special programs for them, etc. I've done Carnival, and there were LOTS of kids and lots of things for them to do. Royal Carribean isn't kid-oriented, at all, tho. Carnival is a good bit cheaper than Disney, on average.
Darlene action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Hi, Doug!
> Carnival also caters to kids with special programs for them, etc. I've done Carnival, and there were LOTS of kids and lots of things for them to do. Royal Carribean isn't kid-oriented, at all, tho. Carnival is a good bit cheaper than Disney, on average.
> Darlene action
> [snapback]91809[/snapback]​


That's good to hear, Darlene.

I did a Carnival cruise back in the '80's, and at that time they were not really kid friendly. Great party boat though!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > PDX
> ...


Might be worth the cost just to see Doug and Thor go at it, in a no-holds bard, head-to-head brain teaser.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

stapless said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


NO.....it won't take off!!!!

Guaranteed!!









Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I cannot stop laughing









east vs west









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> I cannot stop laughing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GO WEST!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot stop laughing
> ...


GO EAST!!!
(sorry, Doug....but I might run into these guys some day......)

Honestly - the thought of the 2 of you (let alone every one else) confined in the same flotaing box for days on end is a .....uh.....er ..... a little scary ....at best! Don't get me wrong - I LOVE cruises - have been on 2 and look forward to many more. But just thinking back to 1 particular single hour when only 15 or so of us where in the chat room at the same time .... then consider there's no time to back away from the screen and take a breath while on board ..... and ... well ..... guys .... I just don't know - I think this body may simply be too old for that....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Thor said:
> ...


Come on wolfie you're never too old









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


Don, I'd never make it if I laughed that hard for days in a row! As it was, my ribs hurt the next day!!! (That WAS a fun night!)


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

This actually is quite appealing to us as well. We are experienced cruisers with Celebrity and RC.

There are several considerations for us since DW is a teacher and has no real Annual Leave to use. A 4 or 5 day Eastern or Western Carib.... or Baja Mexico. That way we would only have to use a couple days.

2007 will be out 10 year Wedding Celebration and we were looking for something to do. The National Rally is probably out for us since we are probably going back to Disney again next summer and we want to do something else without kids.

Keep us posted!

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Your 10th next year too!!!!

I was thinking last year that a two week camping/cruise trip would be fun. Pull the Outback down to Florida and spend a few days camping, go to the docks and take a 3-5 day cruise, then camp for a few more days....

Gary


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

sgalady said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, for those of us with kids, a Disney cruise would probably be the best choice. They are not the ritziest (is that a word?) around, nor are they the most expensive.
> ...


We did a Carnival on the Alaska inside passage last yr. (our 10th) and they had an empty meeting room where the kids sat on the floor and played games, etc. While my DD was happy just to have other kids, it did seem like they could have done a bit more.









BTW I don't think this will ever work unless we find some other name for us to book the cruse under... I really think if they knew it was us, they would NOT accept the group onto the ship! I understand that the crew takes a very dim view of having that many MODS done to the ship!






















I'm sure it would be a better ship afterwards thou.





















Wonder what kind of sway control they use???

Dave


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok do we need to start picking a cruise line or even a cruise????? Maybe start on time of year.

I would like to reserve the summer time for camping. Winter














would be our 1st choice.

Thor


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Thor said:


> Ok do we need to start picking a cruise line or even a cruise????? Maybe start on time of year.
> 
> I would like to reserve the summer time for camping. Winter
> 
> ...


Thor,

I am with you. I was looking at the Carnival website and they had some decent pricing on 3 Day trips to Baja and the Bahamas.

I am voting for three days because it typically only takes up the weekend with Friday and Monday as travel days.

Let's get this rolling......

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds interesting to me









Don


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Your 10th next year too!!!!
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]92191[/snapback]​


Weird (I guess). 10 years for us next year as well.

Let's Cruise!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

our schedule is fairly flexible, and I think it would be great to finally meet some of you all in person. I would agree that winter is preferable. I would love to sign up for the cruise if it was going to happen!!

scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

A couple of thoughts on the matter...

1. I have been on both three and four day cruises, and I can safely say, the three day cruises are just not enough time!







If we were to do a short cruise like this, I would really like to see it be a four day.

2. We can't even consider an Outbackers cruise without Jolly at the helm!







I can't speak for him, of course, but if he already has a cruise booked for next winter, I am guessing a second cruise might be out of the question for him. I would like to hear The Jolly Mons take on this one.

We, for one (two?), could go either way. A four day might be the ideal from an Outbackers perspective, but if I have to suffer through a whole week of Caribbean cruising and the related sunshine, tradewinds and boat drinks to bring unity to the cult, I guess I could do it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> ..... but if I have to suffer through a whole week of Caribbean cruising and the related sunshine, tradewinds and boat drinks to bring unity to the cult, I guess I could do it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a guy! Now THAT's sacrifice at its finest.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > ..... but if I have to suffer through a whole week of Caribbean cruising and the related sunshine, tradewinds and boat drinks to bring unity to the cult, I guess I could do it!Â
> ...


Ah, shucks Wolfie...
I know you would do the same.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You da Man Doug
















Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Give..Give...Give...that ole' PDX_Doug sure gives it up eh?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's my take...

I don't like to cruise less than one week.

REASON:

1. We have to shell out $850 airfare just to get to the port the ship leaves from. Taking a cruise that is only 3-5 days just doesn't make it cost effective.

Keep in mind, some of those shorter cruises tend to draw in more young, partiers than families. (I hear)

I'd love to join you on an OUTBACKERS cruise. Realistically, I'm all booked for 2006 (done), 2007 (booked), 2008 (25th Anniversary Cruise).

Now...anyone wanting to join me on the 2007 Carnival Cruise to the Eastern Caribbean, is sure welcome to do so. I've got a great deal from my agent, and can get everyone booked who wants to go. No problem. The more...the merrier.
Shoot me an email or PM and I'll get you the info and pricing.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Here's my take...
> 
> I don't like to cruise less than one week.
> 
> ...


What he said! Sure hope those cruises are in the winter, Jolly. Waving good-bye to the snow is OH-SO-SWEET!!!! (Of course, our return flights always seem to be a juggle of whether we or the storm will get here first) Either way, we end up making tanned snow angels the next day


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Guess I should say the date of that cruise!

It's sailing from Miami, FL on 2-11-07 for 7 days. It Leaves and returns on a Sunday. The day after it returns is President's Day, and you may have the day off already.

And...for you OUTBACKERS ROMANTICS:
You would be spending Valentine's Day in St. Thomas in the US Virgin Islands.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> And...for you OUTBACKERS ROMANTICS:
> You would be spending Valentine's Day in St. Thomas in the US Virgin Islands.


Let me see if I have this romantic thing straight (I have been known to miss the mark on that in the past)...

Valentines Day in the Virgin Islands... Just me, PDX_Shannon, Jolly, fifty of Jolly's closest friends and family, untold masses of Outbackers...Thor.... OK, I think I've got it!

Sounds better all the time!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> > And...for you OUTBACKERS ROMANTICS:
> ...


Just a thought, Professor. You might consider dropping a hint or 2 to PDX_Shannon. Watch for that funny nose curly thing or that cheeky side-ways glance out of the corner of her eye or maybe - just maybe - no response at all (that doesn't mean she didn't hear you ....more like she can't believe what she thought she heard). All of the above could be reasonably interpretted as meaning that you might want to look for another way to celebrate. Just an idea ....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX

That was pretty good. LOL

Pete - you want the entire Outbackers.com group to join you for 25th?????










7 day cruise it is. Can you email the deatils for 07

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So, let's see if we can get a read here...

How many of you fine Outbackers would seriously be interested in doing a cruise?

How many of you are good with the cruise Jolly is booked on? Or would want to do something different?

No commitment at this time, but it would help all of us to have a better idea what we are really looking at.

For ourselves, we are good to go. Jolly's cruise sounds good, but we are open to alternatives if that is what the masses want.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

DW & I have been one only one cruise and love it. We are ready to go again. Since it is not the same cruise count is in. Of coarse cost and vacation approval will have to be ok'd.

Now kids or no kids???? or do we really care?????

My opinion is bring if you wish or leave them home...everyone can make their own decision.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Kids are fine. Carnival has a great kids program, and there's a huge waterslide on the ship. There are already some kids going in our group. (My kids are going too, but they are over 18)

Like I said, we got great rates on this cruise. Those that are serious, I'll send the info to you.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jolly

DW & I would love to get some more info.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Pete,

Is there any kind of time frame for getting a commitment to you?

Also, are you all going to be grouped together stateroom wise (same deck, type, etc.)?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Doug

I was thinking different deck opposite ends







and let the conveyor belt bring us together
















Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> Doug
> 
> I was thinking different deck opposite ends
> 
> ...


Well, yeah...

But if you are walking backwards again...









Happy Sailing,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Many are grouped near each other in the same hallway. I opted for a balcony stateroom, and are away from the others. So realistically, we are on 3 different floors right now. We are still only an elevator ride away. (or phone call, FRS radio, etc)

Not a big deal, but many opted for inside cabins on deck one. (cheapest price)
I went with a balcony (cause we are spoiled brats) and got an even better deal. (can you say prior- Military discount?) Many options available for all.

You can commit whenever you are ready. Just keep in mind prices change, and it's usually UP. No huge rush. We book early as possible to keep away from price hikes. If prices go down, we usually get that rate too.


----------

